# Devastation Fight Night.



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2007)

In the arena building in Cape Girardeau last Saturday, March 31 there was an MMA show.  They had 19 bouts, 3 of them were for the championships of that promotion.

Does anyone know about this promotion? Just curious......it wasn't a bad show all and all.  They were all amatuers of course with small MMA records.  However, the show was ran well with good sportmanship of the competitors.


----------

